
Stunning Future iPhone with Wraparound Display Revealed - Libertatea
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2013/03/stunning-future-iphone-with-wraparound-display-revealed.html#.UVQh1vd_cyV.hackernews
======
ohwp
_"This is certainly one of Apple's hottest inventions of the year"_

Well lets just say it is innovative because the concept is not new.

Here for example a Blackberry concept with wraparound display:
[http://s3images.coroflot.com/user_files/individual_files/ori...](http://s3images.coroflot.com/user_files/individual_files/original_134802_yAV2XjGoPq1WV1ITZMrAbDn9X.jpg)

Edit: I think this Samsung is also looking great:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGra_9kvnBI>

------
ed209
One handed operation of this would be a nightmare. If there's one thing my
Nexus 4 has taught me, it's that any kind of beveled edges pick up the base of
your thumb (as a press) when reaching over with the tip of your thumb.

(like when you hold the phone in your right hand and try to click a top left
icon with your right thumb)

------
MattBearman
I really can't see a good reason for this (and I'm love my iDevices). It looks
like it would be awkward to hold and use.

I'd much rather see second screen on the back, even better if the secondary
screen was e-ink, like that case that was on kick-starter a while back.

